# Hello



## *Lisa* (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi everyone
I'm Lisa from Hampshire, UK.

I keep some mice as pets and feeders for my snakes and I also sell a few (pets only).

Not sure what else to say really!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi and welcome.


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!

What kind of snakes do you keep?


----------



## *Lisa* (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a royal (ball) python, a Brazilian rainbow boa, and a baby carpet python. I just need a European and an Asian snake, and I will have one from each continent! :lol:

Here's Bruno and Stella, the boa and royal










and here's the baby carpet python, she doesn't have a name yet. I'm waiting for her to shed her skin so I can get a better photo.


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

Your snakes are gorgeous! I love how a Carpet looks but my first experience with one was a baby and he bit me! Haha. :lol: So I'm too much of a chicken to get one. I keep royals (ball pythons) myself. I breed them actually.  Nice to see a fellow reptile lover.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  Very pretty snakes especially Stella


----------



## *Lisa* (Oct 27, 2009)

julieszoo said:


> Welcome to the forum  Very pretty snakes especially Stella


You have good taste Julie, I like them all but Stella is my #1 snake, she is a sweetie.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Beautiful snakes! Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I would love a snake, I think Royals are gorgeous, but my OH is seriously phobic.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Stella is beautiful


----------

